# a qualcuno...



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (17 Novembre 2007)

lnteressa qualcosa o vuol conoscere qualcosa sul mondo del writing(ovvero i graffiti)???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> lnteressa qualcosa o vuol conoscere qualcosa sul mondo del writing(ovvero i graffiti)???


Se c'è un mezzo per non far confondere gli artisti dei murales con i poveretti che che vogliono lasciare la loro firma ovunque dando pretesto agli amministratori per sviare dai veri problemi...?


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (18 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se c'è un mezzo per non far confondere gli artisti dei murales con i poveretti che che vogliono lasciare la loro firma ovunque dando pretesto agli amministratori per sviare dai veri problemi...?




il bello è che senza lasciare la tua firma come un poveretto non arriverai mai a essere l'artista(che poi si chiama writer) che può piacere a chi sa apprezzare...è la giungla urbana diciamo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> il bello è che senza lasciare la tua firma come un poveretto non arriverai mai a essere l'artista(che poi si chiama writer) che può piacere a chi sa apprezzare...è la giungla urbana diciamo...


Intendo la semplice tag (si chiama così?) che ha solo una funzione disturbante, non certo la firma su un murales che merita di avere un autore.
Aggiungo che spesso i murales migliorano l'aspetto di molti muri...certo molto di più dei cartelloni pubblicitari.


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (19 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intendo la semplice tag (si chiama così?) che ha solo una funzione disturbante, non certo la firma su un murales che merita di avere un autore.
> Aggiungo che spesso i murales migliorano l'aspetto di molti muri...certo molto di più dei cartelloni pubblicitari.


 
si si...anche la semplice tag...che tu dici abbia azione disturbante...forse fa parte del fascino di questo movimento...cioè...senza le odiate tag non saremmo arrivati a quello che siamo abituati a vedere oggi...diciamo che non si arriva ad elaborare certe cose senza aver fatto una certa gavetta...e le tag oltre che a lasciare il proprio nome impresso su di un muro servono forse anche a evolvere l'artista...poi ovviamente ce n'è un mucchio...ma non si può pretendere...e cmq d'accordo con te io preferisco addirittura anche le tag ai cartelloni pubblicitari...c'è gente che fa firme con delle calligrafie impressionanti e studiate...hanno tecnica...solo che il comune cittadino deve sputare giudizi perchè gli han disegnato la cassetta della posta...2007...chissà...magari se stessimo peggio di così non baderemmo a queste cagate...boh...


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> si si...anche la semplice tag...che tu dici abbia azione disturbante...forse fa parte del fascino di questo movimento...cioè...*senza le odiate tag non saremmo arrivati a quello che siamo abituati a vedere oggi*...diciamo che non si arriva ad elaborare certe cose senza aver fatto una certa gavetta...e le tag oltre che a lasciare il proprio nome impresso su di un muro servono forse anche a evolvere l'artista...poi ovviamente ce n'è un mucchio...ma non si può pretendere...e cmq d'accordo con te io preferisco addirittura anche le tag ai cartelloni pubblicitari...c'è gente che fa firme con delle calligrafie impressionanti e studiate...hanno tecnica...solo che il comune cittadino deve sputare giudizi perchè gli han disegnato la cassetta della posta...2007...chissà...magari se stessimo peggio di così non baderemmo a queste cagate...boh...


e certo....a spese di chi poi si deve in continuazione far ridipingere i muri di casa...

a laurà!

come dicono dalle mie parti...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (19 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> e certo....a spese di chi poi si deve in continuazione far ridipingere i muri di casa...
> 
> a laurà!
> 
> come dicono dalle mie parti...


 
e perchè ridipingere e spendere quando c'è gente che te lo fa gratis?cosa ti cambia ad avere il tuo palazzo anni cinquanta decadente con i disegni o dipinto in bianco?...boh...secondo me nulla...anzi...poi ovviamente non stiamo a fare il discorso che alcuni imbrattano monumenti eccetera eccetera...perchè lo sappiamo tutti che è sbagliato...e comunque di regola un writer non imbratta monumenti cimiteri costruzioni private recintate...e tutte le volte che ho visto monumenti imbrattati non era certo cosa da writer ma piu da esponenti di vari movimenti politici e non...quindi...poi mi tolgo da questo discorso...se a qualcuno interessa vedere qualcosa posto delle foto di robe che ci sono in rete...


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> e perchè ridipingere e spendere quando c'è gente che te lo fa gratis?*cosa ti cambia ad avere il tuo palazzo anni cinquanta decadente con i disegni o dipinto in bianco?*...boh...secondo me nulla...anzi...poi ovviamente non stiamo a fare il discorso che alcuni imbrattano monumenti eccetera eccetera...perchè lo sappiamo tutti che è sbagliato...e comunque di regola un writer non imbratta monumenti cimiteri costruzioni private recintate...e tutte le volte che ho visto monumenti imbrattati non era certo cosa da writer ma piu da esponenti di vari movimenti politici e non...quindi...poi mi tolgo da questo discorso...se a qualcuno interessa vedere qualcosa posto delle foto di robe che ci sono in rete...


mi cambia.
il palazzo è mio e devo decidere io se lo voglio bianco o imbrattato.
tutto il resto è fuffa......che se li facessero a casa loro i dipinti....


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> e perchè ridipingere e spendere quando c'è gente che te lo fa gratis?cosa ti cambia ad avere il tuo palazzo anni cinquanta decadente con i disegni o dipinto in bianco?...boh...secondo me nulla...anzi...poi ovviamente non stiamo a fare il discorso che alcuni imbrattano monumenti eccetera eccetera...perchè lo sappiamo tutti che è sbagliato...e comunque di regola un writer non imbratta monumenti cimiteri costruzioni private recintate...e tutte le volte che ho visto monumenti imbrattati non era certo cosa da writer ma piu da esponenti di vari movimenti politici e non...quindi...poi mi tolgo da questo discorso...se a qualcuno interessa vedere qualcosa posto delle foto di robe che ci sono in rete...


A me interessa molto questo discorso. Vorrei tanto la città colorata...


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> lnteressa qualcosa o vuol conoscere qualcosa sul mondo del writing(ovvero i graffiti)???


L'anno scorso i miei alunni di terza media erano appassionati di graffiti.
Ne abbiamo parlato tanto, perchè alcuni di loro ritenevano normale andare in giro ad imbrattare muri. Secondo me, è una forma d'arte molto particolare e bella, ma va, come ogni forma d'arte, tutelata. Sarebbe bello se in ogni città ci fossero spazi riservati ai writers, con una ben precisa regolamentazione. Ricordo di aver letto tempo fa l'iniziativa di Vittorio Sgarbi a Milano: beh, mi sembra lodevole...


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A me interessa molto questo discorso. Vorrei tanto la città colorata...


 







a spese degli altri...


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> L'anno scorso i miei alunni di terza media erano appassionati di graffiti.
> Ne abbiamo parlato tanto, perchè alcuni di loro ritenevano normale andare in giro ad imbrattare muri. Secondo me, è una forma d'arte molto particolare e bella, ma va, come ogni forma d'arte, tutelata.* Sarebbe bello se in ogni città ci fossero spazi riservati ai writers*, con una ben precisa regolamentazione. Ricordo di aver letto tempo fa l'iniziativa di Vittorio Sgarbi a Milano: beh, mi sembra lodevole...


 
appunto.
peccato che a questi tizi interessi solo andare a rompere le balle a casa degli altri


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ricordo di aver letto tempo fa l'iniziativa di Vittorio Sgarbi


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh ... scusa sono allergica...

Arte negli spazi appositi. Non ci sto. No no no.


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> a spese degli altri...


Ma perché? Anzi Silviuzzo non è che conosci qualcuno che potrebbe fare un bel murale a casa mia?


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh ... scusa sono allergica...
> 
> Arte negli spazi appositi. Non ci sto. No no no.


Ma perchè? Non sarebbe più al sicuro?


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma perchè? Non sarebbe più al sicuro?


E chi decide cosa è arte e cosa non lo è? No io sono per la libera espressione artistica, arte per tutti, alla portata di tutti....


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma perché? Anzi Silviuzzo non è che conosci qualcuno che potrebbe fare un bel murale a casa mia?


 
tu sei fuori come loro...


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> tu sei fuori come loro...


Esatta-mente


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E chi decide cosa è arte e cosa non lo è? No io sono per la libera espressione artistica, arte per tutti, alla portata di tutti....


A volte mi sembra che alcune forme d'arte siano svalutate mentre potrebbero essere valorizzate. Tipo, appunto, i graffiti sparsi nelle città, magari in posti irraggiungibili, o quelli sulle metropolitane.... Non so, a volte mi piacerebbe che gli artisti possano esprimersi liberamente sì, ma in luoghi accessibili a tutti e tutelati... Qui da noi ci sono molti graffiti lungo i muri che costeggiano i binari, alcuni sono favolosi, ma il fatto che stiano lì come se fossero abusivi (credo lo siano, in realtà) o cose brutte da nascondere, mi fa male al cuore...


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Qui da noi ci sono molti graffiti lungo i muri che costeggiano i binari, alcuni sono favolosi, ma il fatto che stiano lì come se fossero abusivi (credo lo siano, in realtà) o cose brutte da nascondere, mi fa male al cuore...


Certo che sono abusivi. E si spendono un sacco di soldi per cancellarli... soldi che si guadagnano invece con quell'orrore dei cartelloni pubblicitari messi ovunque. E' che l'arte non porta soldi, quello il problema...


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo che sono abusivi. E si spendono un sacco di soldi per cancellarli... soldi che si guadagnano invece con quell'orrore dei cartelloni pubblicitari messi ovunque. E' che l'arte non porta soldi, quello il problema...


E perchè non porta soldi? Perchè evidentemente non è apprezzata. E perchè non è apprezzata? Perchè la si conosce poco e male. Allora bisognerebbe ripartire dalla base, cioè dalla scuola... Eh ma questo è un discorso che mi sta troppo a cuore, ora parto in quarta e chi mi ferma più?


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo che sono abusivi. E si spendono un sacco di soldi per cancellarli... soldi che si guadagnano invece con quell'orrore dei cartelloni pubblicitari messi ovunque. E' che l'arte non porta soldi, quello il problema...


la pubblicità viene messa dove il comune dà il consenso per le affissioni....e si paga per avere la propria pubblicità su questi appositi spazi.

non vengono a mettere pubblicità a casa mia se io non voglio.

non fare politica spicciola....stai soltando dimostrando di non renderti nemmeno conto di quello che dici


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E perchè non porta soldi? Perchè evidentemente non è apprezzata. E perchè non è apprezzata? Perchè la si conosce poco e male. Allora bisognerebbe ripartire dalla base, cioè dalla scuola... Eh ma questo è un discorso che mi sta troppo a cuore, ora parto in quarta e chi mi ferma più?


Sì Giusy la scuola può fare molto. Ma l'arte non è che non porti soldi perché non è apprezzata (hai in mente le code davanti ai musei quando fanno le giornate apposite?). L'arte è mercificata. E' merce e basta. L'arte la fanno i galleristi, che creano le mode e gli artisti. L'arte e gli artisti dovrebbero scendere nelle strade invece di chiudersi nella torre d'avorio... Sì sì lungo discorso...


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> la pubblicità viene messa dove il comune dà il consenso per le affissioni....e si paga per avere la propria pubblicità su questi appositi spazi.
> 
> non vengono a mettere pubblicità a casa mia se io non voglio.
> 
> non fare politica spicciola....stai soltando dimostrando di non renderti nemmeno conto di quello che dici


Figurati se mi metto a fare politica. Mi irritano i cartelloni pubblicitari. Punto. Non mi interessa se pagano miliardi per metterli. A Parigi (dove notavo già come la situazione fosse molto diversa da quella italiana) stanno per fare una legge apposita molto restrittiva su questo argomento.


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Figurati se mi metto a fare politica. Mi irritano i cartelloni pubblicitari. Punto. Non mi interessa se pagano miliardi per metterli. A Parigi (dove notavo già come la situazione fosse molto diversa da quella italiana) stanno per fare una legge apposita molto restrittiva su questo argomento.


 
certo.la pubblicità irrita perchè lecita...se quattro pirla imbrattano i muri e una famiglia spende soldi in continuazione per ripulire....sei invece contenta

ripeto...a laurà...


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> certo.la pubblicità irrita perchè lecita...


No, non è così. Irrita perché vuole vendere e basta. Non stimolare le menti. A meno che non sia pubblicità/progresso... Comunque, ognuno la pensa come vuole no?


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No, non è così. Irrita perché vuole vendere e basta. Non stimolare le menti. A meno che non sia pubblicità/progresso... Comunque, ognuno la pensa come vuole no?


 
certo
la prossima volta mando il conto a te dell'imbianchino
facile fare i democratici a spese degli altri...


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Novembre 2007)

*writers?Sì ma con rispetto*



silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> il bello è che senza lasciare la tua firma come un poveretto non arriverai mai a essere l'artista(che poi si chiama writer) che può piacere a chi sa apprezzare...è la giungla urbana diciamo...


Ciao Silviuzzo, trovo che certi murales siano davvero belli ad es. hanno ridecorato le pareti interne della stazione di Pavia con tali disegni e devo dire che sono fantastici, altro che quel grigiume di prima. Secondo me le varie amministrazioni comunali dovrebbero riservare degli spazi a tale forma d'arte x evitare che i writers si sfoghino sulle abitazioni private (cosa profondamente ingiusta perchè se a me il mio palazzo piace bianco chi 6 tu x dipingerci sopra un tucano?!?).
E' necessario però rispetto da parte di tutti e soprattutto da parte dei writers che altrimente rischiano di essere considerati solamente imbrattatori invece che artisti.


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> certo
> la prossima volta mando il conto a te dell'imbianchino
> facile fare i democratici a spese degli altri...


vedi... tutta questione di soldi... Uffa! Vorrei arte cultura e divertimento gratis, per tutti!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> vedi... tutta questione di soldi... Uffa! Vorrei arte cultura e divertimento gratis, per tutti!!!!


Utopia....


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Utopia....


Io ci credo Giusy, e non sono la sola. Certo è difficile non omologarsi, ma non impossibile.


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io ci credo Giusy, e non sono la sola. Certo è difficile non omologarsi, ma non impossibile.


Ci sono troppi meccanismi dietro. Io sono per la politica delle piccole cose. Non si può cambiare il mondo, ma modificare la propria piccola realtà piano piano si, sperando che gli altri facciano la stessa operazione. A scuola cerco di fare così, insinuando la curiosità, dando voce a chi magari non ce l'ha.... E piccoli piccolissimi risultati li ho ottenuti... Se si facesse così in tutti gli ambiti si potrebbe avere un progresso e la realizzazione dei nostri piccoli sogni...


----------



## JDM (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Utopia....


Ma no !!!! Mi offro io, gratis x tutti....

Suono e canto x due ore 

Faccio ritratti e caricature a tutti

E concludo con uno strip....

A GRATIS

*PERO' VI ACCONTENTATE DELLA QUALITA' CHE E' MOLTO MOOOLTO BASSA*



























*Scusate l'OT, ma ho voglia di cazzeggiare, a quest'ora.....*


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ci sono troppi meccanismi dietro. Io sono per la politica delle piccole cose. Non si può cambiare il mondo, ma modificare la propria piccola realtà piano piano si, sperando che gli altri facciano la stessa operazione. A scuola cerco di fare così, insinuando la curiosità, dando voce a chi magari non ce l'ha.... E piccoli piccolissimi risultati li ho ottenuti... Se si facesse così in tutti gli ambiti si potrebbe avere un progresso e la realizzazione dei nostri piccoli sogni...


Sì concordo con te. Delle volte però si ha bisogno di sognare in grande. C'è davvero chi lo fa. Tutto il mio rispetto, ci vuole tanto coraggio. Spero di trovarlo anch'io un giorno...


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ma no !!!! Mi offro io, gratis x tutti....
> 
> Suono e canto x due ore
> 
> ...


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
Grazie JDM, magari se venisse Ligabue ecco.... allora.... beh.... io parteciperei!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

Dovremmo aprire la sessione: 
parliamo del sesso degli angeli


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Dovremmo aprire la sessione:
> parliamo del sesso degli angeli


Per caso la cosa mi riguarda?????


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì Giusy la scuola può fare molto. Ma l'arte non è che non porti soldi perché non è apprezzata (hai in mente le code davanti ai musei quando fanno le giornate apposite?). L'arte è mercificata. E' merce e basta. L'arte la fanno i galleristi, che creano le mode e gli artisti. L'arte e gli artisti dovrebbero scendere nelle strade invece di chiudersi nella torre d'avorio... Sì sì lungo discorso...



i writer scendono in strada...rischiano il culo...qualcuno c'ha rimesso anche le penne...e la loro arte è 30 anni che viene apprezzatta...ok viene apprezzata da una minoranza...ma resta comunque una cosa da ammirare secondo me...che la si comprenda o no...è come un quadro...


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> i writer scendono in strada...rischiano il culo...qualcuno c'ha rimesso anche le penne...e la loro arte è 30 anni che viene apprezzatta...ok viene apprezzata da una minoranza...ma resta comunque una cosa da ammirare secondo me...che la si comprenda o no...è come un quadro...


Perfettamente d'accordo con te.


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (19 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> appunto.
> peccato che a questi tizi interessi solo andare a rompere le balle a casa degli altri


dere non è intelligente quello che hai detto...pensi che interessi a qualche writer di colpire un determinato posto solo per dare fastidio a una data persona???non capisci...un writer lascia il segno non importa dove...ovvio poi c'è sempre il rispetto del sacro eccetera eccetera...mai nessuno ha scritto sul duomo...e se l'han fatto non erano writer...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh ... scusa sono allergica...
> 
> Arte negli spazi appositi. Non ci sto. No no no.



non sarebbe la stessa cosa...dovrebbero metterci le manette a tutti allora...o rinchiudere in uno spazio apposito a sgomitare per qualche cm quadrato in più???così uccidi l'espressività...non avete mai pensato che qualcuno grazie a quest'arte potrebbe essere emerso dalla merda in cui si trovava?che abbia trovato un motivo per andare avanti??il writing è questo innanzitutto...chi ci approda oltre alla passione per il disegno e la scrittura è perchè sente il bisogno di emergere dallo schifo in cui si trova...io la penso così...io dico...se fosse solo moda in trent'anni sarebbe già finita...com'è finito il cubismo e tutte le altre correnti artistiche...è vero...rimane qualche esponente ma ...non sarà mai al pari col writing...è un'altra concezione non solo del disegno, ma del mondo cavolo...


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> dere non è intelligente quello che hai detto...pensi che interessi a qualche writer di colpire un determinato posto solo per dare fastidio a una data persona???non capisci...un writer lascia il segno non importa dove...ovvio poi c'è sempre il rispetto del sacro eccetera eccetera...mai nessuno ha scritto sul duomo...e se l'han fatto non erano writer...


lascia stare....l'intelligenza non hai idea di dove sia di casa....

lascia perdere....siamo su un altro pianeta..passo e chiudo.


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> L'anno scorso i miei alunni di terza media erano appassionati di graffiti.
> Ne abbiamo parlato tanto, perchè alcuni di loro ritenevano normale andare in giro ad imbrattare muri. Secondo me, è una forma d'arte molto particolare e bella, ma va, come ogni forma d'arte, tutelata. Sarebbe bello se in ogni città ci fossero spazi riservati ai writers, con una ben precisa regolamentazione. Ricordo di aver letto tempo fa l'iniziativa di Vittorio Sgarbi a Milano: beh, mi sembra lodevole...



mi sembra un'idea pessima...cancellare un murale per farne sopra un'latro a tempi prestabiliti???ci sono pezzi che sono stati cancellati ed erano delle cose fenomenali...è uno scempio...e poi...si ok vuoi il tuo palazzo bianco...ma sostanzialmente che ti cambia???è segno di ottusità insistere su sta storia nel 2007 dopo aver verificato l'ampiezza di questo movimento...sarebbe come dire io per strada non voglio vedere cartelloni pubblicitari...eddai...su un pò di brio!!!


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> così uccidi l'espressività......è un'altra concezione non solo del disegno, ma del mondo cavolo...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (19 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> lascia stare....l'intelligenza non hai idea di dove sia di casa....
> 
> lascia perdere....siamo su un altro pianeta..passo e chiudo.



maleducato...e ottuso...tranquillo...stai nel tuo


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> maleducato...e ottuso...tranquillo...stai nel tuo


 
non ho capito cosa stai dicendo:..ti dai da solo del maleducato ottuso e tranquillo?
ad ogni modo mi sembra davvero non ci siano elementi di confronto.
non ti ho detto che non sei intelligente ( cosa che tu hai fatto) solo perchè non concordavi con me.
tantomeno ti ho dato del maleducato e dell'ottuso.
Ottuso è chi si barrica dietro ad ideologie senza voler vedere altro e senza ascoltare le ragioni degli altri...cioè mi sembra ti calzi a pennello.
Nascosti nietro a falsi principi e fasulle ideologie quelli che la pensano come te non hanno rispetto degli altri e dei beni degli altri.

Passo e chiudo nuovamente.


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (20 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa stai dicendo:..ti dai da solo del maleducato ottuso e tranquillo?
> ad ogni modo mi sembra davvero non ci siano elementi di confronto.
> non ti ho detto che non sei intelligente ( cosa che tu hai fatto) solo perchè non concordavi con me.
> tantomeno ti ho dato del maleducato e dell'ottuso.
> ...


no maleducato a te...io non mi sono permesso di dirti che non sai nemmeno dove l'intelligenza sta di casa...e ottuso a te che alla mia domanda c'è qualcuno interessato e alle mie spiegazioni non hai saputo aprire le orecchie e ascoltare...sei tu l'ottuso che è rimasto fermo nella sua convinzione...comunque...io non parlavo per far cambiare idea a nessuno tantomeno a te...e io non mi barrico dietro a nulla tantomeno dietro a ideologie...il writing non è un'ideologia ...è un dato di fatto!un'ideologia può essere il comunismo...l'anarchia...non una cosa concreta come quella che mi dispiace per te ti devi sorbire!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...e io ho rispetto dei beni degli altri...non ho mai rotto nulla, non ho mai reso nulla inagibile e tantomeno dato fastidio a qualcuno, quindi evita di parlare di falsi principi e ideologie e prenditi un bel vocabolario prima di scrivere il prossimo post così eviti di usare parole a sproposito...nonostante tutto ti voglio bene perchè sei proprio l'italiano medio...




* Ottuso è chi si barrica dietro ad ideologie senza voler vedere altro e senza ascoltare le ragioni degli altri...*

(mi sembra proprio quello che hai fatto tu...)


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (20 Novembre 2007)

e cmq...non ti ho detto che non sei intelligente...ti ho detto che NON é UNA COSA INTELLIGENTE QUELLA CHE HAI DETTO...caro...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2007)

*...*

Ognuno ha i suoi gusti e se a uno piace avere casa sua bianca o verde ha certo più diritto di averla bianca e verde di chi vuole dipingerci anche il cenacolo.
In spazi liberi (come un cavalcavia cittadino) è certo più bello un murales (quasi sempre ...ma talvolta no) di un cartellone pubblicitario, che pure ha il vantaggio di rifornire le casse di un comune, che si spera usi i suoi fondi con criterio.
L'educazione che porta al rispetto degli altri dovrebbe essere sempre presente anche per evitare che un bel lavoro venga cancellato.
Per esercitarsi si può usare la parete di casa propria.
Io ho avuto per anni (finché non abbiamo rifatto la facciata a un costo pesantissimo) una svastica e una croce celtica sul mio palazzo ...non mi piaceva per nulla ....magari chi le ha tracciate si riteneva un artista


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (20 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ognuno ha i suoi gusti e se a uno piace avere casa sua bianca o verde ha certo più diritto di averla bianca e verde di chi vuole dipingerci anche il cenacolo.
> In spazi liberi (come un cavalcavia cittadino) è certo più bello un murales (quasi sempre ...ma talvolta no) di un cartellone pubblicitario, che pure ha il vantaggio di rifornire le casse di un comune, che si spera usi i suoi fondi con criterio.
> L'educazione che porta al rispetto degli altri dovrebbe essere sempre presente anche per evitare che un bel lavoro venga cancellato.
> Per esercitarsi si può usare la parete di casa propria.
> Io ho avuto per anni (finché non abbiamo rifatto la facciata a un costo pesantissimo) una svastica e una croce celtica sul mio palazzo ...non mi piaceva per nulla ....magari chi le ha tracciate si riteneva un artista


ecco persa...non mi puoi paragonare una svastica e una celtica a un graffito(che poi si chiamano pezzi...i graffiti li facevano nella preistoria...)...sono d'accordo con te, infatti non ho mai visto nessuna villetta con un bel pezzo sulla facciata...am quando vivi in una metropoli purtroppo gli spazi sono quelli...palazzi su palazzi su palazzi... e li ce ci vuoi fare?ovviamente nessuno dice che sia giusto come nessuno può dire che sia effettivamente sbagliato...è semplicemente un dato di fatto come dicevo prima!poi è chiaro che non tutti quelli che lo fanno possano essere definiti artisti in quanto writers...ognuno svolge un suo percorso strettamente personale e legato alla realtà in cui vive...e sviluppa le sue abilità in base alle sue capacità...ma ovviamente non è che può dipingere sulla carta!!!(casa mia è già al completo)...e uno non può essere criticato da una persona che ritiene che il writing sia un'ideologia per 2 motivi :

1)perchè vuol dire che costui non si è mai posto l'interrogativo sul perchè certe persone possano sentire il bisogno di farlo(la semplice risposta "perch sono degli stronzi" denota scarse capacità di riflessione).
2)vuol dire che non hai capito nulla di quello che ho scritto in precedenza e quindi non ti puoi permettere di criticarmi punto e stop...




ps...anche io ho una falce e martello che da anni riposano in pace accanto alla mia finestra...e non ho mai pensato che fosse uno stronzo chi l'ha fatto...mi kiedevo solo : "povero perchè sta così male questo?" e l'avrei pensato anche per la svastica e la celtica...tutto sta alla riflessione...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2007)

*Mai*

Mai risponderei al posto di un altro ...neppure un'amica (Dererum è una splendida ragazza!).
Oltre alla libera espressione di sè è opportuno considerare gli effetti che possono avere le nostre produzioni...anche simili a quelli di un booomerang quando ci si distrae...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (20 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mai risponderei al posto di un altro ...neppure un'amica (Dererum è una splendida ragazza!).
> Oltre alla libera espressione di sè è opportuno considerare gli effetti che possono avere le nostre produzioni...anche simili a quelli di un booomerang quando ci si distrae...


chiaro...sono pienamente consapevole di quello che faccio e dell'effetto che posso produrre compiendo un dato gesto e pronto ad afferrare il boomerang o a prenderlo nei denti se faccio una cazzata....l'importante credo sia il non perdere di vista i principi morali fondamentali e in primis il rispetto per la persona...tutto il resto (colore delle case incluso) son tutte cose che non ci porteremo in tomba...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (20 Novembre 2007)

qualcosa...


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> no maleducato a te...*io non mi sono permesso di dirti che non sai nemmeno dove l'intelligenza sta di casa*...e ottuso a te che alla mia domanda c'è qualcuno interessato e alle mie spiegazioni non hai saputo aprire le orecchie e ascoltare...sei tu l'ottuso che è rimasto fermo nella sua convinzione...comunque...io non parlavo per far cambiare idea a nessuno tantomeno a te...e io non mi barrico dietro a nulla tantomeno dietro a ideologie...il writing non è un'ideologia ...è un dato di fatto!un'ideologia può essere il comunismo...l'anarchia...non una cosa concreta come quella che mi dispiace per te ti devi sorbire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non concordiamo nemmeno su questo.

Hai commentato sull'ntelligenza della mia osservazione solo perchè non in linea col tuo pensiero...alla faccia dell'apertura mentale!
ma ripeto..non c'è nessun problema.

vai avanti per la tua strada!


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> chiaro...sono pienamente consapevole di quello che faccio e dell'effetto che posso produrre compiendo un dato gesto e pronto ad afferrare il boomerang o a prenderlo nei denti se faccio una cazzata....l'importante credo sia il non perdere di vista i principi morali fondamentali e in primis *il rispetto per la persona...tutto il resto (colore delle case incluso) son tutte cose che non ci porteremo in tomba...*


 
*questa tua ultima frase è la chiave di tutto...non hai rispetto di una persona se non rispetti anche la sua libertà di non volere imbrattata la sua casa..rovinate le sue cose....fosse anche decorate se non è loro esplicito desiderio.*
*se non è chiaro questo non hai chiari i principi fondamnetali della democrazia....e non puoi dare dell'italiano medio' a chi non la pensa come questi teppistelli.*

per assurdo chi è omologato è chi come te segue il pensiero dominante all'interno di questi gruppi che si nascondono dietro una fasulla rivoluzione del pensiero....

prova a riflettere su cosa voglia dire davvero LIBERTA'!

facile fare i libertari con la roba degli altri....ripeto..la prossima volta il conto lo presento a te...poi vediamo....


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

*Dere*

Hai ragione! L'Arte non si Impone, deve essere una Libera Scelta.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> e cmq...non ti ho detto che non sei intelligente...ti ho detto che NON é UNA COSA INTELLIGENTE QUELLA CHE HAI DETTO...caro...


 
appunto..comunque sono una donna...ottuso...


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> ecco persa...non mi puoi paragonare una svastica e una celtica a un graffito(che poi si chiamano pezzi...i graffiti li facevano nella preistoria...)...sono d'accordo con te, infatti non ho mai visto nessuna villetta con un bel pezzo sulla facciata...am quando vivi in una metropoli purtroppo gli spazi sono quelli...palazzi su palazzi su palazzi... e li ce ci vuoi fare?ovviamente nessuno dice che sia giusto come nessuno può dire che sia effettivamente sbagliato...è semplicemente un dato di fatto come dicevo prima!poi è chiaro che non tutti quelli che lo fanno possano essere definiti artisti in quanto writers...ognuno svolge un suo percorso strettamente personale e legato alla realtà in cui vive...e sviluppa le sue abilità in base alle sue capacità...ma ovviamente non è che può dipingere sulla carta!!!(casa mia è già al completo)...e uno non può essere criticato da una persona che ritiene che il writing sia un'ideologia per 2 motivi :
> 
> *1)perchè vuol dire che costui non si è mai posto l'interrogativo sul perchè certe persone possano sentire il bisogno di farlo(la semplice risposta "perch sono degli stronzi" denota scarse capacità di riflessione).*
> *2)vuol dire che non hai capito nulla di quello che ho scritto in precedenza e quindi non ti puoi permettere di criticarmi punto e stop...*
> ...


1) non me ne frega un piffero del perchè..il perchè lo posso immaginare facilmente..non hanno cose serie a cui pensare.la scarsa capacità di riflessione è di chi pur di sentirsi parte di un gruppo va avanti per partito preso..e invece di usare la testa ragiona col fondoschiena....a danni degli altri.
2)ti critico perchè ho libertà di farlo.
3)ti ripeto...andassero a dipingere i muri di casa propria
4) non puoi aprire un thread e non aspettarti repliche.o sei così fascista da volere che tutti la pensino come te?Fascista!


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai ragione! L'Arte non si Impone, deve essere una Libera Scelta.


vallo a dire a chi professa la libertà propria a scapito di quella degli altri...fascisti....sono gli stessi che poi vanno a spaccare le città .....delinquenti.


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> vallo a dire a chi professa la libertà propria a scapito di quella degli altri...fascisti....sono gli stessi che poi vanno a spaccare le città .....delinquenti.


Dere, troppo spesso si confonde la Liberta' con il Libertinaggio ... ed e' visibile anche qui nel forum.


----------



## Bruja (20 Novembre 2007)

*Ecco...........!!*



Mari' ha detto:


> Dere, troppo spesso si confonde la Liberta' con il Libertinaggio ... ed e' visibile anche qui nel forum.


 
Appunto Mari', io sono stanca di dirlo ormai......!!!
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Appunto Mari', io sono stanca di dirlo ormai......!!!
> Bruja


Eh ... eh ... chi glielo spiega?!


----------



## Bruja (20 Novembre 2007)

*mah*

......!!! Scambiano Voltaire per Tinto Brass........
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

*Bruja*

Un forum e' un posto dove si cerca consiglio, sfogo ... si possono trovare persone simpatiche e antipatiche, si possono perfino trovare amici con cui passare del tempo piacevole ed in santa pace restamdo in casa ... insomma e' una gran fortuna ... a me il forum ha dato tanto, specialmente quando mi trovavo lontano dall'Italia in un momento molto difficile della mia vita ... e continua a darmi tanta compagnia nelle giornate noiose specialmente d'inverno.

Mi manda in bestia assistere chi cerca di boicottare/sabotare ed impedire che un servigio come questo non possa continuare a disposizione di tutti quelli che ne hanno bisogno ... una specie come cercare il distributore pubblico di sigarette a tarda sera (io sono fumatrice accanita) quando tutto e' chiuso, e trovi quella maledetta macchinetta rotta, o fuori uso perche' qualche vandalo ne ha abusato ... e' il massimo della incivilta'.

Non sai le maledizioni che gli dedico, di tutto.



A quelli che mirano di distruggere questo forum dico e spero per loro: che un giono quando veramente avranno bisogno di aiuto, di sfogarsi, in cerca di consigli, idee, nel momento di profonda solitudine ... che gli si scoppi il pc e vada a puttane la corrente elettrica ... in modo che restono al buio completo con se stessi.


----------



## Bruja (20 Novembre 2007)

*Mari'*

Molto eloquente Mari', in efetti anche se il paragone è imponente è come quando vedi certa gente che tratta le cose pubbliche come se non fossero di nessuno e, senza alcun rispetto, ne fa scempio o le deturpa, salvo poi sacramentare se quando ne ha bisogno trova il cartello "fuori servizio"!!!
Bruja


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> vallo a dire a chi professa la libertà propria a scapito di quella degli altri...fascisti....sono gli stessi che poi vanno a spaccare le città .....delinquenti.


Uè addirittura... ma dai...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un forum e' un posto dove si cerca consiglio, sfogo ... si possono trovare persone simpatiche e antipatiche, si possono perfino trovare amici con cui passare del tempo piacevole ed in santa pace restamdo in casa ... insomma e' una gran fortuna ... a me il forum ha dato tanto, specialmente quando mi trovavo lontano dall'Italia in un momento molto difficile della mia vita ... e continua a darmi tanta compagnia nelle giornate noiose specialmente d'inverno.
> 
> Mi manda in bestia assistere chi cerca di boicottare/sabotare ed impedire che un servigio come questo non possa continuare a disposizione di tutti quelli che ne hanno bisogno ... una specie come cercare il distributore pubblico di sigarette a tarda sera (io sono fumatrice accanita) quando tutto e' chiuso, e trovi quella maledetta macchinetta rotta, o fuori uso perche' qualche vandalo ne ha abusato ... e' il massimo della incivilta'.
> 
> ...


Sei in fase Alex Drastico?  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Ovvio che la mia opinione su chi ha come obiettivo disturbare concorda con la tua...


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei in fase Alex Drastico?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Persa, una piccolissima cortesia, non accostarmi ad altri utenti ... io sono IO, e basta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2007)

*...*



silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> qualcosa...


Ribadisco che a qualcuno può anche far schifo avere su casa sua pure Leonardo o Michelangelo e deve essere rispettato.
Sei mai andato a casa di qualcuno (magari i nonni) e aver visto soprammobili orribili? Beh mica glieli butti e li sostituisci con altri di tuo gusto ...e fuori casa è come dentro...
I lavori che hai postato sono molto belli. Se qualcuno fosse in grado di farli sulla parete interna di casa mia (gratis!) ne sarei onorata, ma sui muri del condominio che stiamo pagando da due anni e che dobbiamo ancora pagare gradirei di no e se un vicino prendesse a calci chi dovesse beccare a scriverci o dipingerci ...potrei stigmatizzare l'uso della violenza, ma ...avrebbe tutta la mia comprensione e solidarietà!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa, una piccolissima cortesia, non accostarmi ad altri utenti ... io sono IO, e basta.


Alex Drastico è un personaggio di Antonio Albanese, lo conosci?


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se qualcuno fosse in grado di farli sulla parete interna di casa mia (gratis!) ne sarei onorata,


Anch'io, anch'io, pago però e magari vi offro anche una bella cena, tutti insieme a parlare di arte e libertà di espressione!


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Alex Drastico è un personaggio di Antonio Albanese, lo conosci?


NO.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO.


E' un personaggio e come tale sopra le righe in cui ci si identifica quando si è molto arrabbiati. Il tormentone consiste nell'augurare maledizioni terribili e... creative a chi gli ha rubato il motorino...
Apprezzavo la tua creatività nelle maledizioni...


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' un personaggio e come tale sopra le righe in cui ci si identifica quando si è molto arrabbiati. Il tormentone consiste nell'augurare maledizioni terribili e... creative a chi gli ha rubato il motorino...
> Apprezzavo la tua creatività nelle maledizioni...



OK, ho capito.


Sapessi quante volte ci ho azzeccato ... piu' che maledizione sono state delle premonizioni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK, ho capito.
> 
> 
> Sapessi quante volte ci ho azzeccato ... piu' che maledizione sono state delle premonizioni


Io manco di creatività ...non vado oltre la cagarella a spruzzo ...che però già non è male


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Io manco di creatività *...non vado oltre la *cagarella a spruzzo *...che però già non è male



Grave per una maestra  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bimixin 25.000 U.I. e ti passa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Grave per una maestra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Però, prima che il Bimixin abbia fatto effetto, in circostanze "giuste" anche la cagarella non è male ...
Imagine...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (20 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> *questa tua ultima frase è la chiave di tutto...non hai rispetto di una persona se non rispetti anche la sua libertà di non volere imbrattata la sua casa..rovinate le sue cose....fosse anche decorate se non è loro esplicito desiderio.*
> *se non è chiaro questo non hai chiari i principi fondamnetali della democrazia....e non puoi dare dell'italiano medio' a chi non la pensa come questi teppistelli.*
> 
> per assurdo chi è omologato è chi come te segue il pensiero dominante all'interno di questi gruppi che si nascondono dietro una fasulla rivoluzione del pensiero....
> ...



ma leggi i miei post per intero e li capisci oppure fai finta e capisci solo ciò che fa comodo a te?minkia oh...sei fuori di melone...ti ho spiegato il perchè in città esista una certa realtà...se la vuoi capire bene altrimenti evita di sparare cagate solo perche ti funziona la tastiera...poi NON VOGLIO CHE TU LA PENSI COME ME...c'è già abbastanza gente che pensa di essere quello che non è...e poi ridaje con la tua rivoluzione di pensiero...non hai ancora capito di che stiamo parlando...e poi dai del teppistello a qualcun altro per favore...te l'ho gia detto...io non ho mai dato fastidio a nessuno...e poi si sei un'italiana media bigotta...baci


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però, prima che il Bimixin abbia fatto effetto, in circostanze "giuste" anche la cagarella non è male ...
> Imagine...


Vabbeh' vada per la cagarella ... purche' la fai nell'orinale  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   tipo questo:

http://www.ibc.regione.emilia-romagna.it/I/museil20/faenza/CerFa/92333292/2552/img0066.jpg

bello, elegante e decorato .... di classe


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (20 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> 1) non me ne frega un piffero del perchè..il perchè lo posso immaginare facilmente..non hanno cose serie a cui pensare.la scarsa capacità di riflessione è di chi pur di sentirsi parte di un gruppo va avanti per partito preso..e invece di usare la testa ragiona col fondoschiena....a danni degli altri.
> 2)ti critico perchè ho libertà di farlo.
> 3)ti ripeto...andassero a dipingere i muri di casa propria
> 4) non puoi aprire un thread e non aspettarti repliche.o sei così fascista da volere che tutti la pensino come te?Fascista!




ahhhahahahahahahahahah vergognati... e io che mi trattengo anche...dare del fascista a me?io accetto le critiche ma il thread non riguarda me...tu critichi me ...se sei così convinta della tua idea perchè non eviti di leggere questo thread???fa parte della tua liberta di rompere da una altra parte...



ah e per quanto riguardo il punto 3...probabilmente l'han gia fatto...


ti ripeto...sei vergognosa...fascista...diobo...ti sputerei in un'occhio...fascista mi dici...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (20 Novembre 2007)

scusatemi tutti non voglio andare oltre...e mi vergogno del fatto che si possa arrivare a questo punto...*quindi se si può admin cancella questo thread*...potrei diventare scortese e non mi va...ma guarda tu se mi devo sentir dare del fascista da una che nemmeno mi conosce...


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> scusatemi tutti non voglio andare oltre...e mi vergogno del fatto che si possa arrivare a questo punto...*quindi se si può admin cancella questo thread*...potrei diventare scortese e non mi va...ma guarda tu se mi devo sentir dare del fascista da una che nemmeno mi conosce...


ADMIN non c'e', e' in vacanza.


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (20 Novembre 2007)

che sfiga...


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

*PS*

E poi tra le cagarelle di Persa ed i tuoi sputi siamo in carattere ... pensa alla salute va'.


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> che sfiga...



Comunque hai torto.


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (20 Novembre 2007)

beccatela...non me ne frega un CAZZO!non ho postato per sentirmi dire che ho torto o ragione o che i writer siano da ammirare o da impiccare...ho chiesto: a qualcuno interessa?se a qualcuno non interessava bastava stesse alla larga dal thread!come han fatto altri utenti...punto e stop...che palle...e poi dici che ci sono utenti intenti a distruggere il forum...secondo me.è mettendosi cosi inutilmente in discussioni che non si approvano che si distrugge il forum...io se una cosa non l'approvo non mi ci infilo...e se mi ci infilo evito di sparare a zero...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> beccatela...non me ne frega un CAZZO!non ho postato per sentirmi dire che ho torto o ragione o che i writer siano da ammirare o da impiccare...ho chiesto: a qualcuno interessa?se a qualcuno non interessava bastava stesse alla larga dal thread!come han fatto altri utenti...punto e stop...che palle...e poi dici che ci sono utenti intenti a distruggere il forum...secondo me.è mettendosi cosi inutilmente in discussioni che non si approvano che si distrugge il forum...io se una cosa non l'approvo non mi ci infilo...e se mi ci infilo evito di sparare a zero...


Rileggiti.
Non puoi postare e pretendere che le risposte siano solo secondo la linea che tu hai in mente.
Puoi postare sul Milan considerando che ti possa rispondere uno della Juve, ma devi considerare che può rispondere anche chi preferisce il nuoto o chi pensa che il calcio sia diventato un indegno baraccone ...non si è proprietari del thread che si è aperto.
Nello specifico tutte le tue considerazioni si scontrano con il fatto che tu non hai semplicemente postato esempi di realizzazioni notevoli, ma hai difeso il diritto di realizzarle dove "l'arte decide di esprimersi e trova spazio" diritto che si scontra col diritto altrui di preservare una sua proprietà.
Se non vuoi comprendere che questo è un punto nodale dimostri che la rigidità è tua.


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> beccatela...non me ne frega un CAZZO!non ho postato per sentirmi dire che ho torto o ragione o che i writer siano da ammirare o da impiccare...ho chiesto: a qualcuno interessa?se a qualcuno non interessava bastava stesse alla larga dal thread!come han fatto altri utenti...punto e stop...che palle...e poi dici che ci sono utenti intenti a distruggere il forum...secondo me.è mettendosi cosi inutilmente in discussioni che non si approvano che si distrugge il forum...io se una cosa non l'approvo non mi ci infilo...e se mi ci infilo evito di sparare a zero...


Ho solo espresso una mia opinione.

Ho vissuto parecchi anni in America del nord, so cosa sono i graffiti, calmati ... pero' devi anche ammettere che non puoi obbligare tutti ad accettare e compiacersi a questa forma d'Arte (quando Arte e')

Datte na calmata su.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graffiti_writing


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Novembre 2007)

*Facciamo a capirci?*



silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> beccatela...non me ne frega un CAZZO!non ho postato per sentirmi dire che ho torto o ragione o che i writer siano da ammirare o da impiccare...ho chiesto: a qualcuno interessa?se a qualcuno non interessava bastava stesse alla larga dal thread!come han fatto altri utenti...punto e stop...che palle...e poi dici che ci sono utenti intenti a distruggere il forum...secondo me.è mettendosi cosi inutilmente in discussioni che non si approvano che si distrugge il forum...*io se una cosa non l'approvo non mi ci infilo...e se mi ci infilo evito di sparare a zero*...


 
O almeno ci proviamo?!?! 

Se tu chiedi: *"Interessa?"* mi pare che non significhi : *"Quelli che amano "imbrattare" i muri o quelli che lo fanno, mi dicono la loro?"* (e mò nn t'incazzà per quell'imbrattare se no ti sputo io in un'occhio!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  

Se uno ti dice il proprio parere contrario, quindi ti fa *la cortesia* non di ignorarti ma di dedicarti attenzione e motivarti la propria contrarietà (tale processo chiamasi *confronto) *e tu rispondi dando le tue motivazioni come se chi non le condividesse fosse un poveretto che non ha capito un cazzo della vita e della libertà e di quel che ti pare... che reazione ti aspetti?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rileggiti.
> Non puoi postare e pretendere che le risposte siano solo secondo la linea che tu hai in mente.
> Puoi postare sul Milan considerando che ti possa rispondere uno della Juve, ma devi considerare che può rispondere anche chi preferisce il nuoto o chi pensa che il calcio sia diventato un indegno baraccone ...non si è proprietari del thread che si è aperto.
> Nello specifico tutte le tue considerazioni si scontrano con il fatto che tu non hai semplicemente postato esempi di realizzazioni notevoli, ma hai difeso il diritto di realizzarle dove "l'arte decide di esprimersi e trova spazio" diritto che si scontra col diritto altrui di preservare una sua proprietà.
> Se non vuoi comprendere che questo è un punto nodale dimostri che la rigidità è tua.





Mari' ha detto:


> Ho solo espresso una mia opinione.
> 
> Ho vissuto parecchi anni in America del nord, so cosa sono i graffiti, calmati ... pero' devi anche ammettere che non puoi obbligare tutti ad accettare e compiacersi a questa forma d'Arte (quando Arte e')
> 
> ...





Fedifrago ha detto:


> O almeno ci proviamo?!?!
> 
> Se tu chiedi: *"Interessa?"* mi pare che non significhi : *"Quelli che amano "imbrattare" i muri o quelli che lo fanno, mi dicono la loro?"* (e mò nn t'incazzà per quell'imbrattare se no ti sputo io in un'occhio!
> 
> ...


Vabbeh, allora ditelo eh!


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vabbeh, allora ditelo eh!



Capita, nessuno e' perfetto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Capita, nessuno e' perfetto.


Càpita perfino che Chen scriva le stesse cose che ho già detto io ...


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Càpita perfino che Chen scriva le stesse cose che ho già detto io ...


Sei tremenda!

Speriamo che non venga a leggere ...


----------



## Old Actarus (20 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> scusatemi tutti non voglio andare oltre...e mi vergogno del fatto che si possa arrivare a questo punto...*quindi se si può admin cancella questo thread*...potrei diventare scortese e non mi va...ma guarda tu se mi devo sentir dare del fascista da una che nemmeno mi conosce...


 
Mi piacciono i murales. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io li chiamo così.
certi disegni sono delle vere e proprie opere d'arte.
Non mi piace chi sarabocchia i muri, i treni, le pareti delle case, dei posti pubblici.
Io penso che si dovrebbe dar modo a questi artisti di esprimersi, dare loro degli appositi spazi, muri pubblici dove loro possono disegnare e sapere anche che non verranno cancellati almeno non immediatamente ma magari per un ricambio fisiologico.

Mi sono sempre chiesto come fate a disegnare certe cose: bellissime, meravigliose.


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (20 Novembre 2007)

ahahahahahahahahahah....ma cavolo...ma la capite che non ho voglia di discussioni inutili????dateci un taglio...io non ho intenzione e non ho mai avuto intenzione di obbligare qualcuno a pensarla come me...solo che dererumnatura ha iniziato col dire che non so nemmeno dove l'intelligenza stia di casa...poi scusatemi tanto se le ho risposto a tono!perchè ok io non ho il diritto(E NON VOGLIO) di far si che qualcuno la pensi come me...ma porcodinci io non le ho dato della stupida solo perchè la pensava diversamente...poi mi sento dare del fascista...e che ccazzo se volete pure dire che sto sbagliando a risponderle a tono...e non ne ho nemmeno voglia...quindi basta criticarmi per un cazzo solo perchè difendete una persona che conoscete da piu tempo...ne ho gia piene le palle...e non volevo essere sgarbato ma qui si sta tirando insieme un putiferio per una CAZZATA!


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (20 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Mi piacciono i murales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



premetto che io non sono nessuno...comunque penso che  muri pubblici esistano già e siano gia pieni...e mettiamo il caso...che leonardo avesse coperto la gioconda perchè erano finite le tele...parlando per assurdo ...ovviamente...lo so puo sembrare stupido detto così...cmq credo che se dovessero relegare in spazi chiusi il movimento crollerebbe...com'è successo per tutte le altre correnti artistiche...invece son decenni che pro o contro si resiste e si disegna...vandali o non vandali...ma questo è e questo resta...rende vivi...sfoga...boh...a ognuno la sua...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (20 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> O almeno ci proviamo?!?!
> 
> Se tu chiedi: *"Interessa?"* mi pare che non significhi : *"Quelli che amano "imbrattare" i muri o quelli che lo fanno, mi dicono la loro?"* (e mò nn t'incazzà per quell'imbrattare se no ti sputo io in un'occhio!
> 
> ...


conta il modo in cui si dicono le cose ragazzi...a me sta dere mi ha fatto girare le palle...e se leggete bene vi rnderete conto che non le ho mai detto di convertirsi a quanto ho detto...cazzo c'entra darmi del fascista????scusatemi eh se m'incazzo...
 epoi non era mia intenzione addentrarmi in questi discorsi volevo solo mostrare lavori...non parlare del movimento...e l'avevo pure detto nella prima pagina...non volevo addentrarmi in sti discorsi di merda perchè su internet purtroppo non si riesce a ragionare con tutti...si incontra sempre la testa di legno che inizia a darti del vandalo o che...magari pure del fascista...cazzo che nervi...


quindi QUALCUNO è INTERESSATO A VEDERE FOTOGRAFIE DI LAVORI ESEGUITI DA WRITERS?


----------



## tatitati (20 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> conta il modo in cui si dicono le cose ragazzi...a me sta dere mi ha fatto girare le palle...e se leggete bene vi rnderete conto che non le ho mai detto di convertirsi a quanto ho detto...cazzo c'entra darmi del fascista????scusatemi eh se m'incazzo...
> epoi non era mia intenzione addentrarmi in questi discorsi volevo solo mostrare lavori...non parlare del movimento...e l'avevo pure detto nella prima pagina...non volevo addentrarmi in sti discorsi di merda perchè su internet purtroppo non si riesce a ragionare con tutti...si incontra sempre la testa di legno che inizia a darti del vandalo o che...magari pure del fascista...cazzo che nervi...
> 
> 
> quindi QUALCUNO è INTERESSATO A VEDERE FOTOGRAFIE DI LAVORI ESEGUITI DA WRITERS?


 
sì! io bello mio!
ascolta qua.. ci avrei una parete che da sul cimitero che è spoglia. quel fetente dell'achitetto mi ci voleva far piantere un paio di cipressi, bleach!!! sput!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




io invece volevo farci un bel murales.. che fai vieni su da bergamo e me fai la parete nuova?.. adoro il viola  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    il giallo l'arancio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    il color vino i verdi acidi.. fate vobis.. io adoro l'arte in tutte le sue forme e come diceva qualcuno va tutelata.. sempre  

	
	
		
		
	


	




sono forme di espressione e come tali vanno rispettate.. anche tatuarsi è una forma d'arte e perfino farsi i piercing.. sono le culture moderne bisogna capirle almeno provarci.. avere la mente aperta fa di noi persone e ci differenzia dai sassi.. poi vabè ognuno la veda come vuole...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




silviuzzo t'aspetto


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (20 Novembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> sì! io bello mio!
> ascolta qua.. ci avrei una parete che da sul cimitero che è spoglia. quel fetente dell'achitetto mi ci voleva far piantere un paio di cipressi, bleach!!! sput!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  ok...dimensioni?ti manderò foto di alcune commissioni(perchè io le faccio...non sono un esclusivamente vandalo:blob

	
	
		
		
	


	




   non chiedetemi di metterle qui perchè forse lo farò anche ma nn lo saprete mai...


----------



## tatitati (20 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> ok...dimensioni?ti manderò foto di alcune commissioni(perchè io le faccio...non sono un esclusivamente vandalo:blob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
dimesioni? mezza facciata.. più o meno


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (20 Novembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> dimesioni? mezza facciata.. più o meno


ma stèla!dicevo in metri quadri piu o meno...cmq mi sembra na cosa bella grossa...


----------



## tatitati (20 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> ma stèla!dicevo in metri quadri piu o meno...cmq mi sembra na cosa bella grossa...


 
sì lo è


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (20 Novembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> sì lo è


sai che dovresti fare?darmi una fotografia...così inizio a farmi un'idea...


----------



## tatitati (20 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> sai che dovresti fare?darmi una fotografia...così inizio a farmi un'idea...


 
cicio ma non è che dopo vuoi essere anche pagato no?  ehm.. ...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (20 Novembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> cicio ma non è che dopo vuoi essere anche pagato no?  ehm.. ...


cara no!mica ci faccio i soldi...io ce l'ho un lavoro 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e poi bisogna vedere se è fattibile prima di tutto!se no vengo a mangiare i gamberoni e ti faccio un bozzetto su carta 

	
	
		
		
	


	






colori ne ho da vendere...le associazioni non ti pagano quando gli fai dei lavori enormi...però ti imbottiscono di colori


----------



## tatitati (20 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> cara no!mica ci faccio i soldi...io ce l'ho un lavoro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ok! due gamberoni non te li nego stai tranquillo


----------



## Old Banzai (20 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> lnteressa qualcosa o vuol conoscere qualcosa sul mondo del writing(ovvero i graffiti)???


Mi piacciono!


----------



## Old Banzai (20 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> ok...dimensioni?ti manderò foto di alcune commissioni(perchè io le faccio...non sono un esclusivamente vandalo:blob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Voglio vedere ... facci un bell'allegato dell'opera migliore


----------



## Old bellamonella (20 Novembre 2007)

non volevo disturbare...ma anche io sono interessata...avrei una facciata da rifare.. siamo troppe?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2007)

bellamonella ha detto:


> non volevo disturbare...ma anche io sono interessata...avrei una facciata da rifare.. siamo troppe?


Io avrei da rifarmi la faccia ...ma non sono l'unica...


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io avrei da rifarmi la faccia ...ma non sono l'unica...



?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 perche'?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io per questioni di età ...altri ...per altre ragioni...


----------



## Old bellamonella (20 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io avrei da rifarmi la faccia ...ma non sono l'unica...


guarda che qui parliamo seriamente eh...evitiamo queste risate di troppo...


----------



## Old bellamonella (20 Novembre 2007)

comunque sono convinta che silviuzzubeddu se avete pazienza...una alla volta... senza farlo confondere però...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Novembre 2007)

Io mi voglio rifare il cervello.


posso ridere?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io per questioni di età ...altri ...per altre ragioni...


Io mi son già rifatta quel che serviva ...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Novembre 2007)

Libertina ha detto:


> Io mi son già rifatta quel che serviva ...


 
ma non temi che poi tu debba rifare tutto di nuovo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Io mi voglio rifare il cervello.
> 
> 
> posso ridere?


Guarda che son ben altri gli argomenti che servono per far colpo ...che non i ragionamenti e poi ...lascia che siano loro a vivacizzare gli intervalli tra una *** e l'altra a noi conviene coltivare con cura la nostra stupidità...


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2007)

MAH!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma non temi che poi tu debba rifare tutto di nuovo?


Ma io lo voglio rifare più e più volte ...non vedi il colore del mio avatar? Suggerisce il modo per rifarlo e rifarlo e rifarlo ...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (20 Novembre 2007)

ahahah...banzai...se mettessi robe mie qua dentro sicuro non lo dico...per quanto riguarda le facciate dunque...dovrei vedere l'agenda...hahaahahahahah


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Novembre 2007)

*Liber*



> Libertina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Guarda che son ben altri gli _argomenti _che servono per far colpo ...che non i ragionamenti
> ...


----------



## Old bellamonella (20 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> ahahah...banzai...se mettessi robe mie qua dentro sicuro non lo dico...per quanto riguarda le facciate dunque...dovrei vedere l'agenda...hahaahahahahah


dai che un posticino per me lo trovi...vero?


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Novembre 2007)

Libertina ha detto:


> Ma io lo voglio rifare più e più volte ...non vedi il colore del mio avatar? Suggerisce il modo per rifarlo e rifarlo e rifarlo ...


 
mica ho capito.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Novembre 2007)

*Maddaiiiii....*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> mica ho capito.


Se ricordassi chi è libertina...capiresti!


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (20 Novembre 2007)

bellamonella ha detto:


> comunque sono convinta che silviuzzubeddu se avete pazienza...una alla volta... senza farlo confondere però...


senza confondere cosa?non mi confondo facilmente...il problema è trovare il tempo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> ahahah...banzai...se mettessi robe mie qua dentro sicuro non lo dico...per quanto riguarda le facciate dunque...dovrei vedere l'agenda...hahaahahahahah


Che cose belle! Avessi un muro...non ce l'ho neanche in casa ...tutto pieno di mobili...
Ma forse una parete ...si può fare in casa?


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (20 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che cose belle! Avessi un muro...non ce l'ho neanche in casa ...tutto pieno di mobili...
> Ma forse una parete ...si può fare in casa?


 si se riesci a sopportare l'odore di vernice...se sei sensibile agli odori sconsiglio...


----------



## Old bellamonella (20 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> senza confondere cosa?non mi confondo facilmente...il problema è trovare il tempo...


bene! per il tempo... si trova si trova


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> si se riesci a sopportare l'odore di vernice...se sei sensibile agli odori sconsiglio...


----------



## Old bellamonella (21 Novembre 2007)

belliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (21 Novembre 2007)

...questi magari piaceranno di meno...si tratta di pezzi...lettering...non sono altro che lettere distorte a piacimento e piu o meno armonicamente a seconda del writer che le fa...diciamo che nonostante alcune lettere siano state fatte e rifatte in ogni maniera comunque ognuno è riconoscibile dal suo stile...ovviamente il "profano" non riesce a cogliere queste cose...ne piu ne meno di un profano d'arte in una pinacoteca...bisogna avere voglia di apprezzare ed osservare il piu delle volte per comprendere un disegno...e tutti hanno un preciso senso...non esiste l'astrattismo nel writing...eheheh


----------



## Old bellamonella (21 Novembre 2007)

no no...son proprio belli!


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (21 Novembre 2007)

bene ora dormo che la sveglia suona presto!!!se riesco domani ne posto altre...


----------



## Old bellamonella (21 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> bene ora dormo che la sveglia suona presto!!!se riesco domani ne posto altre...


notte!


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> ...questi magari piaceranno di meno...si tratta di pezzi...lettering...non sono altro che lettere distorte a piacimento e piu o meno armonicamente a seconda del writer che le fa...diciamo che nonostante alcune lettere siano state fatte e rifatte in ogni maniera comunque ognuno è riconoscibile dal suo stile...ovviamente il "profano" non riesce a cogliere queste cose...ne piu ne meno di un profano d'arte in una pinacoteca...bisogna avere voglia di apprezzare ed osservare il piu delle volte per comprendere un disegno...e tutti hanno un preciso senso...non esiste l'astrattismo nel writing...eheheh


 
ah non sei fascista?a no??diamine....sostieni che i miei commenti non sono intelligenti perchè non in linea con i tuoi e poi ti incazzi se ribatto?? senti..prima di riuscire a sputarmi in un occhio..devi salire su uno sgabello.......







Fascista...


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> ...questi magari piaceranno di meno...si tratta di pezzi...lettering...non sono altro che lettere distorte a piacimento e piu o meno armonicamente a seconda del writer che le fa...diciamo che nonostante alcune lettere siano state fatte e rifatte in ogni maniera comunque ognuno è riconoscibile dal suo stile...ovviamente il "profano" non riesce a cogliere queste cose...ne piu ne meno di un profano d'arte in una pinacoteca...bisogna avere voglia di apprezzare ed osservare il piu delle volte per comprendere un disegno...e tutti hanno un preciso senso...non esiste l'astrattismo nel writing...eheheh


 
ah non sei fascista?a no??diamine....sostieni che i miei commenti non sono intelligenti perchè non in linea con i tuoi e poi ti incazzi se ribatto?? senti..prima di riuscire a sputarmi in un occhio..devi salire su uno sgabello.......







Fascista...


----------



## tatitati (21 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ah non sei fascista?a no??diamine....sostieni che i miei commenti non sono intelligenti perchè non in linea con i tuoi e poi ti incazzi se ribatto?? senti..prima di riuscire a sputarmi in un occhio..devi salire su uno sgabello.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mah...


----------



## Bruja (21 Novembre 2007)

*Persa*

Se vuoi vivacizzare la casa puoi trovare tranbquillamente chi ti dipinge le paretei come vuoi senza fare troppo odore..... io ho due pareti a trompe l'oeil e non ci sono stati problemi..... naturalmente è preferibile, per ovvi motivi, farlo con la bella stagione. 
Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Novembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> mah...


 
mah lo dico io....


----------



## tatitati (21 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> mah lo dico io....


 
chiaritevi in pvt.. sono andata via da un forum dove si scannavano per soldi ma qui vi scannate per le parole.. parlatevi è melgio dammi retta dere.. non ti riconosco quando fai così.. mah...


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Novembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> chiaritevi in pvt.. sono andata via da un forum dove si scannavano per soldi ma qui vi scannate per le parole.. parlatevi è melgio dammi retta dere.. non ti riconosco quando fai così.. mah...


 
la pianti?chi ti ha chiesto nulla?


----------



## tatitati (21 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> la pianti?chi ti ha chiesto nulla?


 
c u r a t i


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Novembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> c u r a t i


 
certo..il bue dice cornuto all'asino
io devo essere libera di dire quello che penso senza che nessuno..te compresa.si intrometta con commenti da moderatrice che nessuno ti ha sollecitato.
chiaro o te lo devo spiegare meglio?

qui non si scanna nessuno.si esprimono pareri che non tutti sono disposti ad ascoltare.
alla faccia della democrazia.
ma non preoccuparti..non perderò altro tempo dietro a chi dimostra di non avere nemmeno la capacità di capire certe osservazioni.

detto ciò buona giornata.


----------



## tatitati (21 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> certo..il bue dice cornuto all'asino
> io devo essere libera di dire quello che penso senza che nessuno..te compresa.si intrometta con commenti da moderatrice che nessuno ti ha sollecitato.
> chiaro o te lo devo spiegare meglio?
> 
> detto ciò buona giornata.


 
tesò ma fa come cavolo ti pare... se non posso dire la mia non chiamatelo forum libero. chiamatelo casa vostra e continuate a farvi i cazzi vostri.
se permetti dico la mia come sempre.


----------



## tatitati (21 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> certo..il bue dice cornuto all'asino
> io devo essere libera di dire quello che penso senza che nessuno..te compresa.si intrometta con commenti da moderatrice che nessuno ti ha sollecitato.
> chiaro o te lo devo spiegare meglio?
> 
> ...


 
fortuna che non ce l'avevi con me


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Novembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> fortuna che non ce l'avevi con me


non so come dirtelo.sto parlando con silvio.non con te.tutte le osservazioni che ho fatto le ho fatte su lui.non su di te.


----------



## tatitati (21 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non so come dirtelo.sto parlando con silvio.non con te.tutte le osservazioni che ho fatto le ho fatte su lui.non su di te.


 
ho capito donna. ho detto la mia e mi hai detto di farmi i cazzi miei. silvio è un amico come sei un'amica tu, se permetti sono cazzi miei.


----------



## Old bellamonella (21 Novembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> c u r a t i


nel forum libero abbiamo pure una dottoressa..hi.. hi.. hi.. che bello!


----------



## tatitati (21 Novembre 2007)

bellamonella ha detto:


> nel forum libero abbiamo pure una dottoressa..hi.. hi.. hi.. che bello!


 
che non lo sapevi? e mi pareva che fossi sveglia mi sa che mi sbagliavo.
clone o troll?


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (21 Novembre 2007)

non ho parole.... da scrivere qui...


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> non ho parole.... da scrivere qui...


 
già..me le hai scritte in privato signor libertario democratico:



			
				silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:
			
		

> ma vai a fare in culo stronza...se vuoi lo scrivo anche nel 3d...ma siccome il forum è già a rischio preferisco insultarti in privato e non a modi sceneggiata napoletana...cazzo vuoi da me???piantala porcodue!


bell'esempio di persona civile..d'altra parte si era già capito da quello che scrivi...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (21 Novembre 2007)

comunque...io non ti ho mai detto nulla di offensivo...ti ho detto che ti avrei sputato in un okkio perchè mi hai dato del fascista...e ho espresso la mia sui tuoi post...e adesso dico che hai veramente scarse capacità di comprensione del testo...quindi fiducioso che non capirai nemmeno quello che ho scritto ti chiedo di finirla qui...


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> comunque...io non ti ho mai detto nulla di offensivo...ti ho detto che ti avrei sputato in un okkio perchè mi hai dato del fascista...e ho espresso la mia sui tuoi post...e adesso dico che hai veramente scarse capacità di comprensione del testo...quindi fiducioso che non capirai nemmeno quello che ho scritto ti chiedo di finirla qui...


 
........................

ti sei autodefinito.

ho finito.


----------



## tatitati (21 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> già..me le hai scritte in privato signor libertario dimocratico:
> 
> 
> 
> bell'esempio di persona civile..d'altra parte si era già capito da quello che scrivi...


 
gli mp non si pubblicano se non solo dietro permesso di chi te li ha mandati.. ma cavolo dere ma a che punti arrivi? ma fatela finita davvero...


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Novembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> gli mp non si pubblicano se non solo dietro permesso di chi te li ha mandati.. ma cavolo dere ma a che punti arrivi? ma fatela finita davvero...


 
e certo...secondo te sono gioconda?

vedi di finirla oggi sembri il difensore delle cause perse....


----------



## tatitati (21 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> e certo...secondo te sono gioconda?
> 
> vedi di finirla oggi sembri il difensore delle cause perse....


no sei de coccio e basta e continui a dimostrarlo...


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Novembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> no sei de coccio e basta e continui a dimostrarlo...


 
puoi pensare quello che vuoi.non me ne frega un tubo.


----------



## tatitati (21 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> puoi pensare quello che vuoi.non me ne frega un tubo.


 
dai piantala fammi un sorriso piccola che oggi viaggio a un pistone solo e sono stanca di piangere.. sù...
non fare la bambina.


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (21 Novembre 2007)

sei una poverina...devi avere una vita davvero deludente...cioè...non so se capisci...e ti ripeto non sai come sono quindi non sputare giudizi ed epiteti...te invece sei una stronza e questo l'abbiamo appurato tutti...e poi il 3d parla dei graffiti non di me...mentecatta che non sei altro...addio a tutti...


----------



## tatitati (21 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> sei una poverina...devi avere una vita davvero deludente...cioè...non so se capisci...e ti ripeto non sai come sono quindi non sputare giudizi ed epiteti...te invece sei una stronza e questo l'abbiamo appurato tutti...e poi il 3d parla dei graffiti non di me...mentecatta che non sei altro...addio a tutti...


no no no no no no.. ma che dici? uzzo!! torna qui!! subito!!!


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (21 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> già..me le hai scritte in privato signor libertario democratico:
> 
> 
> 
> bell'esempio di persona civile..d'altra parte si era già capito da quello che scrivi...


 

non sono ne libertrio ne democratico ne comunista ne una cazzo di niente...fai incazzare la gente e pretendi che ti sia grata?...è interessante scoprire che ogni forum ha la sua personale testa di cazzo...




addio a tutti gli utenti...chi sa apprezzare e chi no...chi ragiona e chi no...


----------



## tatitati (21 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> non sono ne libertrio ne democratico ne comunista ne una cazzo di niente...fai incazzare la gente e pretendi che ti sia grata?...è interessante scoprire che ogni forum ha la sua personale testa di cazzo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Actarus (21 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> non sono ne libertrio ne democratico ne comunista ne una cazzo di niente...fai incazzare la gente e pretendi che ti sia grata?...è interessante scoprire che ogni forum ha la sua personale testa di cazzo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non andare via...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (21 Novembre 2007)

ma non è che me ne voglio andare...solo che eviterò accuratamente di postare qualsiasi minima cosa...se devo star qui per litigare...poi non ho bisogno del forum per crearmi un'alternativa di vita stile second life...stavo qui perchè mi sembrava un buon posto per chiaccherare di molte cose...evidentemente per alcuni versi mi sbagliavo...


----------



## Old Actarus (21 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> ma non è che me ne voglio andare...solo che eviterò accuratamente di postare qualsiasi minima cosa...se devo star qui per litigare...poi non ho bisogno del forum per crearmi un'alternativa di vita stile second life...stavo qui perchè mi sembrava un buon posto per chiaccherare di molte cose...evidentemente per alcuni versi mi sbagliavo...


 
per alcuni versi hai ragione, ti sbagliavi....mi sa.
per altri stai qui con noi.
Ho letto i tuoi post, sei simpatico.


p.s.  ma....dare del fascista è un'offesa....?


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (21 Novembre 2007)

grazie act...ebbeh...sai com'è...essere chiamato fascista(così come se mi avesse chiamato con un qualsiasi altro "appellativo" politico) non è che mi faccia proprio molto piacere!vagli a dire comunista al berlusca 

	
	
		
		
	


	




heeheheh


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> non sono ne libertrio ne democratico ne comunista ne una cazzo di niente...fai incazzare la gente e pretendi che ti sia grata?...è interessante scoprire che ogni forum ha la sua personale testa di cazzo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
vai con dios
non perdiamo nulla...solo un cafone bestemmiatore e spara parolacce!


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Novembre 2007)

bel collegament


----------



## Old Banzai (21 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> ahahah...banzai...se mettessi robe mie qua dentro sicuro non lo dico...per quanto riguarda le facciate dunque...dovrei vedere l'agenda...hahaahahahahah


Le striscie SUSO e banane sono bellissime  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Chissà quanto tempo ci voleva per farle ... settimane? mesi?


----------



## Old Banzai (21 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> ...questi magari piaceranno di meno...si tratta di pezzi...lettering...non sono altro che lettere distorte a piacimento e piu o meno armonicamente a seconda del writer che le fa...diciamo che nonostante alcune lettere siano state fatte e rifatte in ogni maniera comunque ognuno è riconoscibile dal suo stile...ovviamente il "profano" non riesce a cogliere queste cose...ne piu ne meno di un profano d'arte in una pinacoteca...bisogna avere voglia di apprezzare ed osservare il piu delle volte per comprendere un disegno...e tutti hanno un preciso senso...non esiste l'astrattismo nel writing...eheheh


Grazie, davvero impressionanti!


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (22 Novembre 2007)

Banzai ha detto:


> Le striscie SUSO e banane sono bellissime
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non saprei...credo qualche giorno...BLU(il tipo del disegno delle banane e della faccia composta da tanti omini) è veramente bravo è impressionante...mi pare abbia un sito...prova a cercarlo...si chiama blu lui...


----------



## Old Actarus (22 Novembre 2007)

*silvi*



silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> grazie act...ebbeh...sai com'è...essere chiamato fascista(così come se mi avesse chiamato con un qualsiasi altro "appellativo" politico) non è che mi faccia proprio molto piacere!vagli a dire comunista al berlusca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora stai qui e vai avanti . Non ti curare di chi ti offende.


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (23 Novembre 2007)

ancora un pò?


----------



## Grande82 (23 Novembre 2007)

Alcuni, molti in realtà, sono meravigliosi.
Però... c'è un però... hai idea di cosa voglia dire stare nella metro, sotto terra, o sul treno, e non poter guardare fuori?
Io apprezzo i graffiti sui treni, anzi, penso che trenitalia e le metro di roma, milano, genova, napoli, ecc. dovrebbero proprio commissionare o mettere a concorso i loro treni ai writers, ma star dentro e vedere la luce filtrata dal pezzo è alienante... e per me va contro la filosofia del writing.... 
Per gli spazi liberi: esistono writers che dipingono i dissuasori in cemento, i muri delle metro, le pareti che delimitano le strade, i cavalcavia, pareti in cemento e pubbliche, insomma, dandogli un volto nuovo. 
Io ne ho anche commissionata una grossa di un parchieggio per una società.
Ma non è bello che un writer leda la libertà dei condomini di un palazzo dipingendo fosse pure la gioconda sulla parete cieca, e neppure mi piace quando, realizzata un'opera, viene su il fesso che ci scrive parolacce o ci ridisegna sopra.... gli artisti sono pochi... e dovrebbero capire che chi li limita non sono i proprietari dei palazzi o i polizziotti che pattugliano, ma i graffittari di parolacce, svastiche, falci e amrtelli, "giulietta ti amo" e così via....


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (26 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> neppure mi piace quando, realizzata un'opera, viene su il fesso che ci scrive parolacce o ci ridisegna sopra.... gli artisti sono pochi... e dovrebbero capire che chi li limita non sono i proprietari dei palazzi o i polizziotti che pattugliano, ma i graffittari di parolacce, svastiche, falci e amrtelli, "giulietta ti amo" e così via....


 

...questi non è possibile definirli writers...l'abito non fa il monaco si dice vero???vale anche qui...non basta che uno impugni uno spray e automaticamente viene detto writer...penso che non si debba fare di tutta l'erba un fascio(la odio sta frase 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )...poi per quanto riguarda la questione finestrini...beh...diciamo che si cerca di non toccarli...poi succede...ma ti do ragione si può evitare!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






PS: sulla metro che ti gardi fuori dai finestrini???il buio?


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (26 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> neppure mi piace quando, realizzata un'opera, viene su il fesso che ci scrive parolacce o ci ridisegna sopra.... gli artisti sono pochi... e dovrebbero capire che chi li limita non sono i proprietari dei palazzi o i polizziotti che pattugliano, ma i graffittari di parolacce, svastiche, falci e amrtelli, "giulietta ti amo" e così via....


 

...questi non è possibile definirli writers...l'abito non fa il monaco si dice vero???vale anche qui...non basta che uno impugni uno spray e automaticamente viene detto writer...penso che non si debba fare di tutta l'erba un fascio(la odio sta frase 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )...poi per quanto riguarda la questione finestrini...beh...diciamo che si cerca di non toccarli...poi succede...ma ti do ragione si può evitare!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






PS: sulla metro che ti gardi fuori dai finestrini???il buio?


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> ...questi non è possibile definirli writers...l'abito non fa il monaco si dice vero???vale anche qui...non basta che uno impugni uno spray e automaticamente viene detto writer...penso che non si debba fare di tutta l'erba un fascio(la odio sta frase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ci sono stazioni in cui esce fuori. E comunque meglio il buio con le luci di emergenza che l'oppressione del colore scuro ad un passo dal naso, che se la metro si ferma ti pare di morire in una catacomba e non puoi neppure vederefuori per capire  cos'è successo.....


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (28 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ci sono stazioni in cui esce fuori. E comunque meglio il buio con le luci di emergenza che l'oppressione del colore scuro ad un passo dal naso, che se la metro si ferma ti pare di morire in una catacomba e non puoi neppure vederefuori per capire  cos'è successo.....


si si lo so 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...sono anni che bazzico...non è il massimo...ma cmq è difficile che vengano coperti in toto i finestrini...si tenta sempre di evitare...ovviamente se vuoi andar grosso qualcosa a volte può succedere che venga coperto...


----------



## Old AlexRo (29 Novembre 2007)

Cacchio il voto non è segreto! Allora dico si!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (30 Novembre 2007)

eccone qualcuno..


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (30 Novembre 2007)

belli lilly 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ne aggiungo qualkuno anche io...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (30 Novembre 2007)

e ancora...stasera sono gasato...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (30 Novembre 2007)

Se ti piacciono le "scritte" qui da me ce ne sono mura e mura piene fatte fare apposta dal comune e devo dire che sono bellissime.


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Se ti piacciono le "scritte" qui da me ce ne sono mura e mura piene *fatte fare apposta dal comune* e devo dire che sono bellissime.


 
questo mi piace.fossero tutte autorizzate riceverebbero maggiore riscontro.alcuni di quelle qui da voi postate sono molto carine.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (30 Novembre 2007)

mi è piaciuta molto la scritta fatta di scritte, con l'illusione 3d, deve essergli costata una fatica, spero non gliel'abbiano coperta.


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (17 Dicembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> questo mi piace.fossero tutte autorizzate riceverebbero maggiore riscontro.alcuni di quelle qui da voi postate sono molto carine.



spero che ti  imbianchino i vetri della macchina...così avrai finalmente qualcosa di serio di cui lamentarti 

	
	
		
		
	


	






scherzo ovviamente!!! buon nasale a tutti...


----------



## Rebecca (21 Dicembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> si si...anche la semplice tag...che tu dici abbia azione disturbante...forse fa parte del fascino di questo movimento...cioè...senza le odiate tag non saremmo arrivati a quello che siamo abituati a vedere oggi...diciamo che non si arriva ad elaborare certe cose senza aver fatto una certa gavetta...e le tag oltre che a lasciare il proprio nome impresso su di un muro servono forse anche a evolvere l'artista...poi ovviamente ce n'è un mucchio...ma non si può pretendere...e cmq d'accordo con te io preferisco addirittura anche le tag ai cartelloni pubblicitari...c'è gente che fa firme con delle calligrafie impressionanti e studiate...hanno tecnica...*solo che il comune cittadino deve sputare giudizi perchè gli han disegnato la cassetta della posta...2007*...chissà...magari se stessimo peggio di così non baderemmo a queste cagate...boh...


Perchè io per la mia casa ci lascio centinaia di euro di mutuo ogni mese, faccio sacrifici enormi, me la curo, la pulisco, ci metto i fioretti e le tendine che piacciono a me, e poi un deficiente viene e ci mette la sua "firma" perchè deve evolvere l'artista che è in lui????


----------



## Rebecca (21 Dicembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> dere non è intelligente quello che hai detto...pensi che interessi a qualche writer di colpire un determinato posto solo per dare fastidio a una data persona???non capisci...un writer lascia il segno non importa dove...ovvio poi c'è sempre il rispetto del sacro eccetera eccetera...mai nessuno ha scritto sul duomo...e se l'han fatto non erano writer...


Oltre al duomo, c'è casa mia....
Allora siccome io rigo le macchine in maniera artistica, posso rigarti la macchina? No, vero?


----------

